# Firestone Fleetwood--Back Again



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Not sure why this auction was pulled the first time but back with a lower start bid. A lot of wrong stuff here including paint scheme, tank, front fender, seat post, head light, pedals, rack, badge, and kickstand but not a bad looking bike for what it is. Definitely not restored though! V/r Shawn

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=331724261371


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 5, 2015)

Just a bunch of parts unfortunately.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 7, 2015)

why post it, just to have something negative to write?


----------



## STRADALITE (Dec 7, 2015)

I've been comparing this one to some others. I can see that some of the parts are incorrect. 
Can someone explain the tank and front fender issue. What should these look like?


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 7, 2015)

scooter_trasher said:


> why post it, just to have something negative to write?




Best to educate folks, even if the news ain't so 'pretty'....maybe by Shawns revealing post, someone will be spared from making a bad buying decision.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2015)

STRADALITE said:


> I've been comparing this one to some others. I can see that some of the parts are incorrect.
> Can someone explain the tank and front fender issue. What should these look like?




Front fender should have initial tray (fender is indented where this sits) and tank should have the strap type mounts and not the 'bump' mount. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2015)

scooter_trasher said:


> why post it, just to have something negative to write?




Like Bob says this is an education thing. I have people PM me all the time about bikes posted on Ebay concerning what is or isn't correct. Besides if you are going to list something as restored then make sure it is restored and not a restification/custom/refurbish/repaint/etc... . V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 7, 2015)

shawn should it be more like this?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 8, 2015)

there's another possible reason a post like this has merit. say someone wants something like this, and would be interested in it despite the incorrect parts. it's nice to have it posted.
everything must be weighed out. this is a very pretty bike, and for the guy who wants one and can't find one, maybe this one is the one, but it is also nice to know what's wrong so you can accurately weigh the value.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2015)

JAF/CO said:


> shawn should it be more like this?




Yes, the fender on this bike is correct for a Firestone Fleetwood (this is an original paint bike). V/r Shawn


----------

